# Arduino-Programm von Platine laden möglich?



## HighEnd111 (5. April 2015)

*Arduino-Programm von Platine laden möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

(wie) kann man denn ein Programm von einer Arduino-Platine auf den Rechner laden? Ich habe hier eine Platine, speziell weiterentwickelt für Lichteffekte, rumliegen. Eingestellt wird sie als eine "Duemilanove w/ ATmega328". Letzeres ist auch der verbaute Controller.

Warum will ich ein Programm von einem ATmega328 laden? Weil der PC, auf dem das Programm gespeichert ist, gerade still liegt und ich das Programm weiterbearbeiten möchte, am Laptop. Wäre toll, wenn das ginge. Ich hab jedoch nichts in die Richtung gefunden 

_Falls das hier nicht das passende Unterforum sein sollte, bitte ich einen Mod, den Thread zu verschieben.
_
Vielen Dank schonmal und schöne Rest-Ostern 

Liebe Grüße, HighEnd


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

*AW: Arduino-Programm von Platine laden möglich?*

Das Programm ist in Maschinencode auf dem Controller, was du haben willst ist aber der Quellcode aus dem selbiger kompiliert wurde. Das kann man nicht einfach zurück übersetzen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Arduino-Programm von Platine laden möglich?*

Okay, schade. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## crys_ (6. April 2015)

*AW: Arduino-Programm von Platine laden möglich?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Programm ist in Maschinencode auf dem Controller, was du haben willst ist aber der Quellcode aus dem selbiger kompiliert wurde. Das kann man nicht einfach zurück übersetzen.



Geht schon, ist aber mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden, da:
 - Der Compiler Optimierungen vorgenommen hat und die Struktur des Programms so verändert wurde
 - Sämtliche Kommentare und Formatierung nicht mehr vorhanden sind
 - Funktions- und Variablennamen verändert wurde oder durch Nummerierungen ersetzt wurden.

Das gilt nicht nur für Arduino sondern generell für kompilierte Programme. Der Arduino bietet außerdem keine Möglichkeit das Programm aus dem EEPROM auszulesen, man müsste den Speicherbaustein/SoC ablöten und manuell in eine Schaltung einsetzen die den Speicher kopiert


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2015)

*AW: Arduino-Programm von Platine laden möglich?*

Da wollte ich jetzt extra nicht drauf hinaus. Wer so eine Frage stellt wie oben will sicher nicht dekompilieren und dann aus dem Schrott der da raus kommt ein Programm rekonstruieren.
Die Frage war ob man den Quellcode der auf dem anderen Rechner vorhanden ist aus dem Chip holen kann und dazu ist die Antwort schlicht Nein.


----------



## crys_ (6. April 2015)

*AW: Arduino-Programm von Platine laden möglich?*

Wollte es dennoch der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal genau begründen warum nein


----------

